# Snowboard in Himalayas - Gulmarg, Kashmir, India. Anyone?



## imagex (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey! I am planning a Himalayan boarding trip to Gulmarg, India in Jan / Feb 2015. Anyone interested… read carefully details below…

I am from UK and a qualified snowboard instructor under the Canadian Institute. I have a decent amount of experience snowboarding on and off piste in Canada / France / New Zealand.

I am also a professional photographer / videographer (see my site if interested Sam D'Cruz · Photo | Video) 

I plan to put together a sponsored trip to Gulmarg, I am pretty open to any options. Free gear, money towards travel, money for production work etc.

The idea would be to create a video package from the trip to show exploring the mountains on snowboards in Gulmarg and surrounding areas as an off the beaten track snowboard destination. Will include: untouched powder, scenic landscapes, adventure, local culture and a lot of cool boarding. We can possibly do a photography package for magazine pieces aswell, however, I would like the main focus to be on video. 

I recently shot a magazine piece for one of the largest Paddle board manufacturers in California focusing on yoga on SUP combining with adventure (elephants, waterfalls, jungle etc). The shoot went well, the company stated they were the best SUP photos they had ever seen, see some shots here Yoga SUP Adventure - Thailand | Sam D'Cruz · Photo | Video . On this specific trip the video was a secondary venture, but managed to shoot and edit out something pretty decent with no other cameraman to help SUP Yoga Adventure, Thailand (Starboard) - YouTube 

I am looking to build a small team of fun loving, adventurous, experienced boarders. It would be a huge bonus if you are an awesome boarder with tricks up your sleeve . Would be great also if you have some kind of media / photo / video / marketing experience to contribute pro actively to the whole plan including helping on preparation and organization aswell as shooting and being on camera etc when we are there (if you have any camera gear great the more the better) 

– who knows if this goes very well it could open up a lot of doors to replicate in other destinations 
Contact me and lets make this happen.


----------



## rgunzalez (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow this may have been meant for me! It's been a dream of mine to ride in India (Gulmarg, Kashmir)!

What I can contribute:
- I'm Indian and can speak Urdu/Hindi
- I've been to India before and have friends/relatives there if s*** hits the fan maybe that could come in handy
- Senior Web Developer
- no stranger to photoshop
- work experience with top brands (I have contacts at REI headquarters, might be working with Nike soon)
- I'm no pro but can definitely hold my own in challenging terrain, I ride plenty of double blacks at WA resorts and a little bit of back country
- I'm down for the adventure


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the Himalayas have a lot of Gulla Bulls. watch out!


----------



## imagex (Sep 15, 2014)

No bulls*t here man... the trip will be happening. Seriously is nobody up for such an adventure?


----------



## rgunzalez (Feb 17, 2012)

imagex said:


> No bulls*t here man... the trip will be happening. Seriously is nobody up for such an adventure?


I'm totally interested, not sure if you saw my reply.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

imagex said:


> Hey! I plan to put together a sponsored trip to Gulmarg, I am pretty open to any options. Free gear, money towards travel, money for production work etc.
> 
> The idea would be to create a video package from the trip to show exploring the mountains on snowboards in Gulmarg and surrounding areas as an off the beaten track snowboard destination. Will include: untouched powder, scenic landscapes, adventure, local culture and a lot of cool boarding. We can possibly do a photography package for magazine pieces aswell, however, I would like the main focus to be on video.
> 
> I am looking to build a small team of fun loving, adventurous, experienced boarders. It would be a huge bonus if you are an awesome boarder with tricks up your sleeve . Would be great also if you have some kind of media / photo / video / marketing experience to contribute pro actively to the whole plan including helping on preparation and organization aswell as shooting and being on camera etc when we are there (if you have any camera gear great the more the better)


Are you asking people to finance your trip and possibly contribute their skills to your project/potential pitch which you're hoping to later turn for a profit? 

Neat.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I know how to get to the Airport... Does that help...?


----------

